# Gun Barrel stickers???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

is there a place that designs these,, kinda like a customized thing? they type it in on a computer and the sticker prints out??? or a website you can order from?? I have some clever/funny ideas for a sticker I want on my gun barrel...


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

The only thing I've seen that would be close to that is that Gun dipping process thing. its REALLY neat stuff. but a little pricey


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

a buddy of mine has the straight meat sticker by foiles migrators, but im not sure why cuz he sure dont shoot "straight".....jk pintail! anyways, my wif's dad makes vinyl signs and stickers and such for a living, which is exactly what you are looking for. pm me if youre interested. he is in orem, but im sure you could find someone closer to you if thats easier. do you mind saying what you are thinking of putting on your gun?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can oreder them for here. www.waterfowldecals.com he does a dang good job an dyou can have him make what you want.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Does your wife scrapbook? Anyone with the scrapbooking "cricut" can do them for you.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

MudInBlood said:


> Does your wife scrapbook? Anyone with the scrapbooking "cricut" can do them for you.


Sweet thats what i got the wife for x-mas......Im in....So what do you want....."pain its only an illusion....... that really hurts" Thats whats on my snowmobile windshield...... lets hear some ideas?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That website looked good Dustin. My wife has a vinyl plotter (cutter) also. If you know what you want it to say and the size she could cut it on just about any color vinyl. Not sure how long the vinyl would last but it is the same stuff on the car windows and signs.

Chad


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

There are three types of vinyl. A low, mid and high grade. The mid and high grade is what they use on cars and they are waterproof and very durable. They do scratch a bit though... I would go to a local sign shop.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Deadicated1 is right my sticker doesn't help me shoot any straighter. I wish it did. I have my sticker on the back side of my chamber and i haven't had any problems with it doing weird stuff.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> MudInBlood said:
> 
> 
> > Does your wife scrapbook? Anyone with the scrapbooking "cricut" can do them for you.
> ...


Meat stick, Quacker Stacker, Honk Hose.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

"widow Maker" "here comes the rain" "bring the noise"


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

" My _____ is short,but my barrel is long" :wink:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Blowin My LOAD :shock: 

Blowin My WAD :shock: 





DiverFreak


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

HERE HE COMES...BANG,BANG,BANG...and there he goes :? 

That describes my shooting most of the time. :|
Of course that is pretty obvious even without a sticker. hehe
:mrgreen:


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

You can get your widow maker sticker here.

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-MPW99S

BugBuilder


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the link....widow maker would be cool but I shoot hens sometimes...maybe I could put "widow maker" on one side and "widower maker" on the other???


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

To those that decoy birds.( NO NEED TO LEAD )


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> To those that decoy birds.( NO NEED TO LEAD )


Nice, I like that one. All this has got me thinking I should put a sticker on mine!

BugBuilder


----------

